# SECRET SERVICE



## Scooter (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey:

I was wondering on the users of masscops if they have any feed back. Im looking for some help. I recently accepted a US Postal Inspector position and just completed day 1 today of training alot of work.

Though upon returning to my room Secret Service-Boston called stated they are advancing with my backround. What the hell should I do???

Postal Inspector I would be assigned in Boston!!

I need you help

ADVICE?????

scooter


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Million dollar question is it a UD or 1811 position with the USSS? If its for an 1811 slot I say go for it, but if its for UD I'd pass. and stay with the Postal Inspector's assignment.


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

I have heard time and time again from USPS inspectors and other federal agents that the USPS Inspector job is the best gig in federal law enforcement. I would stay. Plus it would not be good to burn bridges. You took the job and should stick it out for a few years. Heck in 3 years you can go for a USSS position.


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

i agree, stick it out for a little while. the more experience gained will make you look better to any agency.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Stay with the postal inspectors. Its a great job. USSS is not as good if your uniformed


----------



## Wildbill (May 25, 2002)

Secret Service is a fast paced and exicitng job. More action than the Postal Service and offer more oppurtunities to advance into a specialized unit. I grew up with a kid who works in the NY SS Office, he say's he loves the job and would never do anything else. Great oppurtunity if you ask me. Good Luck.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I heard the USSS has a lot of turn over and low moral 2nd only to US Air Marshalls. There is a reason to this, again thats what I heard on a news report a few months ago. I would stay with the USPS job. Beside I would say USPS covers more categories of criminal investigations. The USSS investigates credit card fraud, counterfeit money and guarding the president. big woop! 
You really have to decide what kind of person you are. If you are someone who likes the office type white collar work them go for the USSS hone: . If you are someone who likes to get out and investigate suspicious criminal activity stay with the USPS :handcuff: .


----------

